
Tesla Model 3 Can No Longer Be Recommended, Says Consumer Reports - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-model3-cr-unreliable-20190221-story.html
======
codelemur
> body parts filling with snow and falling off

I'm embarrassed about how many times it took me to read that to understand the
article was not referring to human body parts.

